# Another translation?



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dont take offense this isnt pointed towards anyone but from what I see is that often when we discuss certain theological stances we quote the greek or hebrew and say that the orignal language says that we have translated a passage/word in english differently or incorrectlly. Now it would appear that why dont we have a english translation that we can go to without being concerned on whether or not the greek or hebrew or aramaic is being properly translated so that we have the same meaning?

Blade

[Edited on 4-16-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:21f201dbab]
Now it would appear that why dont we have a english translation that we can go to without being concerned on whether or not the greek or hebrew or aramaic is being properly translated so that we have the same meaning? 
[/quote:21f201dbab]

We do, it is the NASB.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok but I believe no references here just off of memory that the NASB is not entirley accurate in this respect.

blade


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

I do not know about the Hebrew but I have never found a bad passage from the greek NT in that translation.
(of course I prefer the critical text/UBS to the MT/TR, so we could start a whole new argument there.)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

*LOL*

an argument ofr another thread. Yea sorry I dont have any references Im just goin off memory there.

blade


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

You know the ESV(ubs/na) and NKJV(mt/tr) are not too shabby either.

They both are poetically challenged when it comes to the Psalms though. The NASB is much more logaoedic and lyrical.



[Edited on 4-16-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

I use them in this order to check a passage:

NKJV
ESV
NASB

But the point is that no translation is perfect, because it is being translated!! As they say, something is always lost in the translsation. I always recommend looking at a passage in a few good versions if you have questions.

Phillip


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Advice

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 15, 2004)

Blade,
Get your hands on the literal translation by Jay P. Green or the Interlinear Bible (also by Jay P. Green).

I'm surprised that the scholars didn't mention this to you.

[Edited on 4-16-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------

